# Numbers Game for anyone?



## bigbazza

Just a bit of fun, I've posted a picture with a couple of numbers which need multiplying.
Answer the sum with a picture and then set the next sum with another picture


----------



## grizzlyj

Hopefully OK. 

Answer, followed by two to be multiplied.


----------



## bigbazza

Can't get the hang of the sequence of posting pictures so I'll answer this and then post the next sum


----------



## bigbazza

Also a multiplycation :=


----------



## grizzlyj

answer first, then multiply


----------



## aldra

cant post pictures, but loving it

Aldra


----------



## motormouth

I'm lost already  
Isn't the answer to Grizzly's sum 2 (little ducks) times 13 (apostles) = 26 ???

The 116 at the top was the answer to the first question I thought.
But there again....................

Sorry I can't join in as I don't know how to post pics. :roll:


----------



## grizzlyj

Hiya

Bearing in mind there are no prizes (I think?!), and it doesn't really matter 

Two little ducks is bingo speak for 22. I did unfortunately write Apostles as the pic title, but being the Last Lego Supper there are 13 present, so 12 or 13 perhaps.

So 12 times 22 will do 

To post pics I use a snipping tool from a google search of an applicable photo. "Snip" the pic, save to desktop, post reply to the thread, add a bit of text (you have to), then click on browse under the text box. Search your desktop in that window, click "open" and then preview the post. That adds the last photo in order only, you can only do one at a time. While previewing one, click browse at the bottom of that, select the second photo as above, and Preview again. Repeat for the next pic, which is displayed first for some reason.

You should end up with three pics being previewed in the reverse order you browsed them. Or just do one at a time.

But if more people participate maybe you will have to post "MINE" like doubles tennis to give yourself the chance to do all that before someone else beats you to it, as sometimes happens in the word association thread


----------



## grizzlyj

So maybe my first one was a bit obscure with no visible numbers 

I only know 22 because a memorable girlfriends phone number was two little ducks and a jumbo jet 

But here's some more!

http://www.ildado.com/bingo_nicknames.html


----------



## Stanner

grizzlyj said:


> To post pics I use a snipping tool from a google search of an applicable photo. "Snip" the pic, save to desktop, post reply to the thread, add a bit of text (you have to), then click on browse under the text box. Search your desktop in that window, click "open" and then preview the post. That adds the last photo in order only, you can only do one at a time. While previewing one, click browse at the bottom of that, select the second photo as above, and Preview again. Repeat for the next pic, which is displayed first for some reason.


Why snip?

Doesn't <right click> {on the image} and <save image> make it easier?


----------



## grizzlyj

Stanner said:


> grizzlyj said:
> 
> 
> 
> To post pics I use a snipping tool from a google search of an applicable photo. "Snip" the pic, save to desktop, post reply to the thread, add a bit of text (you have to), then click on browse under the text box. Search your desktop in that window, click "open" and then preview the post. That adds the last photo in order only, you can only do one at a time. While previewing one, click browse at the bottom of that, select the second photo as above, and Preview again. Repeat for the next pic, which is displayed first for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Why snip?
> 
> Doesn't <right click> {on the image} and <save image> make it easier?
Click to expand...

Yes, I didn't know that thank you


----------



## bigbazza

I did get the apostle one wrong  
Thought there were 12 8O


----------



## bigbazza

answer to last one


----------



## bigbazza

Next one is addition


----------



## grizzlyj

Answer then multiply.

I didn't consider balls  and last image number considered once only!


----------



## bigbazza

It doesn't seem to be the most popular quiz Jason


----------



## bigbazza

OK next one = Multiply


----------



## grizzlyj

Assuming 3721x30 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O Or have I missed something? And I gave you an easy one expecting a snooker type reply!!! Subtraction this time, either way round


----------



## bigbazza

Here we go


----------



## bigbazza

OK, this is multiplication.


----------



## grizzlyj

Why 680??? This is getting tricky!

14 x 60 for your answer?


----------



## grizzlyj

Bourbon plus coke


----------



## Stanner

How about this sum then?

Add together The Daimler version of the XJ6 + an American author + a famous creator of silly hats for a horse race meeting + a 60's pop group + Neptune + Uranus + Saturn.


PS you really need to be over 50 to get it.


----------



## lgbzone

Read that as 7 + 1886

Sorry stanner; i haven't got a clue!
must be too young


----------



## lgbzone

Lewis + Jenson = ?

Numbers are not visible!


----------



## Stanner

lgbzone said:


> Sorry stanner; i haven't got a clue!
> must be too young


Don't give up so easily :roll:
Do a bit of Googling and the penny may drop :wink:


----------



## bigbazza

grizzlyj said:


> Why 680??? This is getting tricky!


    I multipied it 8O Teacher always told me to read the question twice 

Lgbzone, can't do the Jensen + Lewis one, give us a clue.


----------



## bigbazza

Try this whilst the previous are still being worked on.

Multiply


----------



## bigbazza

Are these to boring?
Remember, honesty is the best policy


----------



## grizzlyj

Not popular would be true for sure 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-14217443


----------



## grizzlyj

Multiply


----------



## bigbazza

Not sure on this one, is it 3 (sides on a triangle) X 8 (spokes on a Dharma wheel) ?


----------



## Stanner

Stanner said:


> How about this sum then?
> 
> Add together The Daimler version of the XJ6 + an American author + a famous creator of silly hats for a horse race meeting + a 60's pop group + Neptune + Uranus + Saturn.
> 
> PS you really need to be over 50 to get it.


So can't ANYONE get this one :?


----------



## bigbazza

I can't


----------



## aldra

Me neither

Aldra


----------



## Stanner

aldra said:


> Me neither
> 
> Aldra


OK there was a clue in "letting the penny drop"

Look up what the Daimler version of the XJ6 was called (tip: it wasn't the Double Six that was the V12) and that should give another clue or along with the first clue, a nudge in the right direction. :wink:


----------



## bigbazza

Jag?,American authur?, silly hats creator?, 4 Pennies/ 4Tops?, 8th planet?, 7th planet?, 6th planet?


----------

